# NIB 880 for $600?



## jeff_t (Jul 31, 2013)

http://lansing.craigslist.org/tld/3964788469.html

Magnum STIHL MS 880 chainsaw 25" - $600





Sounds too good to be true, but I sent an email anyway.


----------



## cnice_37 (Jul 31, 2013)

This is a scam, pops up on CL pretty often.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 31, 2013)

kind of like the JD ???? with 34 hours on it thats a 2012 model that comes with a bushhog, loader, boxblade, trailer, finishmower....all for $6500!

Just send them your paypal and send payment and they will then ship it to you, you wont be able to Inspect the item as its already crated for dilivery


----------



## Ashful (Jul 31, 2013)

I think retail on that unit with a bar mounted is about $1800, give or take?


----------



## smokinj (Jul 31, 2013)

Three year warranty: I will take it.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm following this one.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Jul 31, 2013)

It's either a scam or they're taking a heck of loss considering that saw just sold on ebay for 1745

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Custom-STIH...873330953?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item43b966cd09


I'm going with scam.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 31, 2013)

Well, the ebay description does say, "HOT SAW".  That means different things to different folks.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 31, 2013)

I'd chase it if it was close to me.

For a few minutes, at least.

Any response to the email?


----------



## Jags (Jul 31, 2013)

WARNING - just saw the same add in the Rockford IL Craigslist a couple days ago. Could still be up for all I know. My Spidey senses are tingling.

Exact same add.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 31, 2013)

Thats how those tractor adds are! the exact same add in multiple locations!


----------



## Foragefarmer (Jul 31, 2013)

The thing that sucks is even if you don't bite on the ad they will sell your email account to everyone and jam your junk mail full of porn and Nigerian scammers. I replied to a chest freezer ad of all things.


----------



## clemsonfor (Jul 31, 2013)

I get the Nigerian scanners every time I sell stuff!!  They want to know if its in good shape and then thy say there dine with paying for It they can't make it to inspect give them your email and PayPal I'd ....so they can then hack it   There easy to spot the scanners as a seller now. I just reapont to the texts they send now with sold. There always broken English an. They say the wrong tense and leave words out.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Jul 31, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> I get the Nigerian scanners every time I sell stuff!! They want to know if its in good shape and then thy say there dine with paying for It they can't make it to inspect give them your email and PayPal I'd ....so they can then hack it There easy to spot the scanners as a seller now. I just reapont to the texts they send now with sold. There always broken English an. They say the wrong tense and leave words out.


 
Are you sure they are the ones who have yet to master English?


----------



## Thistle (Jul 31, 2013)

big time scam.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 31, 2013)

Foragefarmer said:


> I replied to a chest freezer ad of all things.


 

Who's chest were you planning to freeze?


----------



## StihlHead (Aug 1, 2013)

The ad has been flagged for removal. Same as the old tractor ads. Likely you will get a story about some guy with a son that bought the saw before moving to their current location (in another state), and it is at their old address ready to ship. All you need to do is send them a check or MO to them and they will ship the saw to you (and 12 other suckers). Using a CC is actually a lot safer.


----------



## pyroholic (Aug 1, 2013)

riple post, sorry it's far too early in the morning


----------



## pyroholic (Aug 1, 2013)

edit, double post


----------



## Foragefarmer (Aug 1, 2013)

Joful said:


> Who's chest were you planning to freeze?


 

Super sexy! This ones showing everything it's got.


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 1, 2013)

You could send me the $600, at least then you would know who has your money.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 1, 2013)

The eBay ad is legit. 

These scammers stole the photo from that ad. 

This is the same scam every 3 months. Used to be Surplusstore.com, now its overstocksurplusdeals.com... They take your money and a month later the website is gone. 

Send an email to the CL ad. You'll get a response from someone directing you to a Website with lots of great deals (domain was created about 3 weeks ago) Then once you pay with a Green Dot card, you never hear from the, again. 

Green dot is all they take. And right on the back of the Green dot card, it tells you to NEVER give your pin to ANYONE! Yet they ask you. A total scam.

The eBay guy has caught some flack I'm sure. But his $1,750 and takes Paypal is not as Red flagged as Green dot card and $600..


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 1, 2013)

What???


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 1, 2013)

clemsonfor said:


> What???




What dont you get? 

Someone stole a pic and is scamming people?


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 1, 2013)

OK so someone actually sold the saw on the bay and then the pic was stolen by a scammer.


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 1, 2013)

I oughta send an old check from a closed account just for grins. I saw that ad too & figured it was a scam. I doubt they'd try & cash it though. A C


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 1, 2013)

No. Pic was copied. You can save or steal any image

Just like this... Now I can be you


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 1, 2013)

Saw is still on eBay... Obviously. 

Saw on CL is a stolen copy. 

Make sense?? I can make my Avatar. Your avatar.  It's not hard. Kinda like how I can be a French Model..

Bon Jour! On the Internet.  Anything goes.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 1, 2013)

Look at the seller on eBay? 

Umm... 18,000 items. And damn near 100% rating. Yeah. He aint gonna ruin his business on 1 saw. 

But.... Someone who seen his rating and would steal a photo thinking that they can get someone to send them money??


----------



## Ashful (Aug 1, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> You can save or steal any image


 
What? I'm confused.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 1, 2013)

Joful said:


> What?  I'm confused.



Like


----------



## Ashful (Aug 1, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Like


 
Trouble is, now... if I change my avatar back, no one will get it!


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 2, 2013)

Yea I know you can take any image I was just lost in the whole eBay thing.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Aug 2, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> You could send me the $600, at least then you would know who has your money.


 
 I dont care who you are....that right there is funny chit


----------



## lukem (Aug 9, 2013)

This ad is making its way to the Hoosier state. I just flagged it.

http://kokomo.craigslist.org/tld/3988410731.html


----------



## Bocefus78 (Aug 9, 2013)

lukem said:


> This ad is making its way to the Hoosier state. I just flagged it.
> 
> http://kokomo.craigslist.org/tld/3988410731.html


 
Its in Indy too.....Ive flagged it daily for days and it is still there.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 9, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> Its in Indy too.....Ive flagged it daily for days and it is still there.


 
Post the link here. A few hundred hearth.com'ers flagging it will get it pulled.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Aug 9, 2013)

Joful said:


> Post the link here. A few hundred hearth.com'ers flagging it will get it pulled.


 
http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/tls/3978533854.html

FULL FLAGGING AHEAD CAPTAIN!


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 15, 2013)

Not quite new, and not quite $600, but at least this deal looks legitimate: http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/4002040570.html



> Stihl MS 660 Magnum. Excellent shape. 25" bar. Purchased June 7, 2012.
> Asking $875.00. Can call anytime...


----------



## Thistle (Aug 15, 2013)

Very nice.Still its not an 090 though......


----------



## MasterMech (Aug 16, 2013)

Jon1270 said:


> Not quite new, and not quite $600, but at least this deal looks legitimate: http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/tls/4002040570.html
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 108597


 Not quite an MS880 either.


----------



## Jon1270 (Aug 16, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Not quite an MS880 either.


 
ooops.... I think there was another thread about a similar scam with a 660 somewhere around here.  Still, $875 for something good is better than $600 for nothing at all.


----------

